# Bj's Dado Jig



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Or Mr Jiggs dado jig, whatever it's currently called. Whenever I use mine I think of a guy in Colorado, that makes the most ingenious little jigs and fixtures. I made mine with two strips of laminate flooring because I did'nt have a 1" bit way back then. It's easy to do this way because you can use the intended guide to set the spacing. Again, my biggest guide was 1",when I put this together. But I will rebuild it to use the 1.5" guide I now have. The best part of this jig is that it does not rely on your routers sub base. Just make it to fit your largest guide, and you can make a straight cut with any bit that fits through the guide. Make it long enough to dado both sides of a bookcase before ripping the sides, and you will have a perfect match.

So anyway this weekend I was building a new wooden, rolling base for my band saw. I used the top of the old rusted stand to mark the mounting slots for the saw and motor. Then used the jig with a 3/8" upcut bit to make the through cuts in the 3/4" plywood. I took some pics to show the versatility of this jig. Set up is easy if you just mark a center line for the dado. And line up the jig with a 1/2" set up bar.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for bringing this jig to the front Rusty. It is one I need to make as it is great for slots as you have shown.


----------

